
Our [Unity's] response to Improbable's blog post - danschuller
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwim757WjuXfAhWdQRUIHbcEAmAQFjAAegQIChAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fblogs.unity3d.com%2Fen%2F2019%2F01%2F10%2Four-response-to-improbables-blog-post-and-why-you-can-keep-working-on-your-spatialos-game%2F&usg=AOvVaw1YNICbT9bxJkruGLyPAM57
======
kencausey
I don't understand why the poster used this URL. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18879278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18879278)
for an earlier post that has a bit of discussion.

